# Awsome crunchy fried fish!!!



## firedog (Apr 27, 2003)

I have tried this several times in the past and it works great, makes the crunchiest fish and great tasting, you will suprise people with this. First go to any local Asian supermarket, in Virginia Beach we have (Fortune & Asia 88) look for Ponco, it is a bag of Japenese bread crumbs, looks loke white plastic shavings in a bag, they come in plain and with honey, both are great the one with honey is a little sweeter than plain, take fish fillets and dip in beaten egg wash and get as many crumbs on fish as you can, then fry to a golden brown, Im telling you you will not be sorry. works the best for fried shrimp, they will be the best youve had, hope you like tis recipe.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Have you aver tried frying them in Tempura with sesame seeds added?

UMMUMM good


----------



## firedog (Apr 27, 2003)

No but that sounds pretty good also, thanks for the tip


----------



## hokiehort (Jun 16, 2004)

Another good crispy fish recipe....Get a bag of Moss's Seafood Mix, you'll find it with the bags of cornmeal. Dump some in a bowl, add enough beer to make a batter with the thickness of pancake batter. Dip fish in and don't worry about it running off because it puffs up when cooking. Drop in deep fryer.


----------

